# Limestone Networks launches new version of their control panel UI - OnePortal



## LimestoneNetworks (Mar 26, 2015)

_[SIZE=12pt]Limestone Networks, a leading provider of on-demand, dedicated and cloud hosting services has launched a robust new version of their control panel UI – OnePortal.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]Dallas, Texas / March 26, 2015[/SIZE]_

Efficiency has reached new heights with *OnePortal*, Limestone’s revised client management portal and end-user panel. OnePortal puts the company’s datacenter in the hands of their clients by giving them broad, straight-forward control of their hosted solutions. It now provides better graphics, Bandwidth usage charts, plugins for popular 3rd party software and much more.  Both cloud and dedicated servers can now be easily managed from anywhere, on any device.

“Our improvements to OnePortal were accomplished with these principles in mind: ease-of-use and functionality,” remarked Kris Anderson, Director of Business Development. “With seamless connections to WHMCS, cPanel and Pingdom, as well as the addition of push notifications for server monitoring and more, clients now have an industry leading hosting tool at their fingertips – and it’s provided free of charge.”  

The refreshed design and enhanced functionality of OnePortal came into existence through client recommendations as well as a survey of modern hosting practices to create the ultimate user experience. From one smooth interface, clients can monitor and adjust their security, view billing and add new hosting services such as LSN CDN.

“OnePortal is an advanced application built to effortlessly control our powerful dedicated and cloud hosting products,” said Gary Kendall, CEO. “We’re excited to be making business even more simple, solid and superior for our clients.”

*[SIZE=12pt]About Limestone Networks[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Limestone Networks is a leading provider of on-demand dedicated and cloud hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, with 24/7 passionate support.[/SIZE]

For more information concerning OnePortal, please contact an Account Specialist.

###


----------



## MannDude (Mar 26, 2015)

Are there any screenshots you can share with us?


----------



## Geek (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's one that's kinda generic.  Most other screenshots have my billing info.   

This really doesn't do it justice, though...


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (Mar 26, 2015)

You bet.







You can find several other good screen shots here on the landing page: *OnePortal.*

We have a video overview of the new version as well. *OnePortal* Video.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 26, 2015)

For the lazy:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 26, 2015)

Geek said:


> Here's one that's kinda generic.  Most other screenshots have my billing info.
> 
> This really doesn't do it justice, though...


Ya know... I never really enjoyed KDE.  I'm more of an XFCE guy.

However, it does look pretty spiffy.  Cool!


----------



## Geek (Mar 26, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ya know... I never really enjoyed KDE.  I'm more of an XFCE guy.
> 
> However, it does look pretty spiffy.  Cool!


I have XFCE running on a couple of containers (one is Xubuntu by definition). This is a Kubuntu 14.10 KVM i'm testing out.  Next up on my list is the Lubuntu 15.04 beta.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 26, 2015)

Geek said:


> I have XFCE running on a couple of containers (one is Xubuntu by definition). This is a Kubuntu 14.10 KVM i'm testing out.  Next up on my list is the Lubuntu 15.04 beta.


Ooohhh. Not trying to stray away from LSN's portal announcement but Lubuntu is one of the distros I've always been planning on testing out, just never got around to it.

Maybe I will this weekend. Who knows?


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 26, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Lubuntu is one of the distros I've always been planning on testing out, just never got around to it.
> 
> 
> Maybe I will this weekend. Who knows?


Use its offspring LXLE instead...


----------

